# What are you carrying?



## Mfricker (Mar 3, 2014)

First time poster here,

My names mike. I'm a sous chef in New Jersey just wondering people carry on a regular basis.

Personally I carry;

240mm konosuke gyuoto
210mm moritaka kiritsuke
7in shun chef knife (use it as a honesuki)
6in mac utility
6in shun nakiri 
Messermeister birds beak paring 3.5
7in global filet flexible

Also carry mac ceramic sharpener
Plating tweezers
Messermeister poultry sheers love how they break apart for cleaning
Micro plane 
Wine key


Excited to join the forum and talks knives and kitchen stuff


----------



## Jordanp (Mar 3, 2014)

ATM Its: 240mm HHH gyuto
210mm Suisin inox western gyuto
240mm tojiro DP sujihiki
150mm fujiwara fkm honesuki
120mm fujiwara fkh petty
270mm tojiro bread knife

and a bunch of different tools and stuff


----------



## Matus (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello Mike, welcome to the forum! 

Being only a home cook, when it comes to knives all I carry is a small multi-tool slip-joint knife from FOX (similar to Victorinox)


----------



## kodo (Mar 5, 2014)

240 konosuke gyuoto SS
210 goko Gyuoto 
270 Togiharu sujihiki
Tojiro 120 petty
Tojiro 210 petty
Mac bread knife

want to buy a honesuki down the line but don't do much butcher right now at my current gig.
forschner boning


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome to KKF!

I carry coffee :coffeelove: :coffeelots:

I'm just a home cook but, I do always have a cup of coffee with me


----------



## V1P (Mar 5, 2014)

I bring these knives to work daily :

210mm Harner nakiri
240mm Sakai Yusuke Swedish stainless gyuto
Tojiro bread knife
Victorinox 4" parer
Hattori FH 150mm petty

I do have other knives in rotation but these are my workhorses.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome, Mike!

Harner Mini
Harner Parer
Spyderco Tasman Salt
Swiss Army Trekker (in Bunker Pants)

*note, I also carry four wooden wedges, two flathead screwdrivers, and a flathead axe.


----------



## jai (Mar 5, 2014)

240mm mario pre maker mark
240mm masamoto ks 
270mm kanetsune w2 yanagiba
165mm moritaka petty 
Dexter carbon fillet knife
Dexter gutting knife
Whustof classic parer
****** whustof bread knife

I change my gyutos every week and the rest stays the same. 

Sharpen 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 5, 2014)

When was working Hotel Banquets

Suien VC cleaver
CCK carbon Bone cleaver
Chinatown carbon veg cleaver
Konosuke 240 white steel
Kumagoro 240 blue steel hammer finish
Takagi Honyaki 240 drop nose
Masamoto 270 carbon gyuto
Hiromoto AS 150 petty
Forschner boning knife
Suisin 270 Yanagi white steel
Aritsugu 270 Yanagi blue steel


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 5, 2014)

Singatirin 270 gyuto
Yoshikane 270 SKD gyuto
Yoshikane 270 SKD suji
wusthof 210mm serrated offset panini for bread
itinomonnn 170mm butcher
Henckels cleaver (aka battle axe )
Fujiwara FKM 150 petty
Homemade 80mm damascus paring
Victorinox birds peak


----------



## steelcity (Mar 5, 2014)

M&P 9c or Walther PPQ


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 5, 2014)

240 Masakage Yuki 
Victorinox Chef 10" Soon to be replaced by a Hiromoto AS
Victorinox Filet/Boner going to be replaced by a Honesuki of some sorts
CCK 1303 
Del Damascus Parer
all types of gadgets as well


----------



## Nmko (Mar 5, 2014)

Harner 240 wa gyuto 
Harner 265 wa suji
Harner line knife
Harner parer
Itinomonn 240 western
Shigefusa 240 wa gyuto 
Masamoto 240 KS wa gyuto
Forgecraft 240's X 2


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Steve Goodson roll:
Martell 240mm gyuto
Bloodroot Blades gyutohiki
Carter 212mm gyuto
Misono hankotsu
Misono honesuki
Ealy parer
ceramic rod
microplane
tweezers etc...


----------



## jai (Mar 5, 2014)

Nmko do you actually use all those gyutos daily or do you sharpen them all and just switch when it gets dull?


----------



## JDA_NC (Mar 5, 2014)

Gesshin Ginga 270mm W#2 gyuto
Richmond Artifex 270mm suji (I have a much nicer 270mm suji but I don't trust bringing it to my current gig)
Hiromoto AS 240mm gyuto
Gesshin Ginga 210mm stainless petty
MAC 8in chef which has been sharpened down heavily
Tojiro DP 150mm petty which has also been sharpened down heavily

and other gadgets


----------



## Nmko (Mar 6, 2014)

Just about every shift... forgies as beaters, masa sits on the line with the harner... The parer i wear daily, shiggy and ito for workhorse like prep and my suji comes out for all large slices. All of em split between a few felt/padded pouches in my backpack. Also leave my gadget pouch at work filled with all the necessities, and a toolbox filled with larger things etc...

If im feeling lazy and dont have time to sharpen a few others come into the rotation...


----------



## jai (Mar 6, 2014)

Fair enough I used to take alot more knives to work because at my old job the menu was new every day so I would never know what I was going to prep but these days its just the same old **** everyday...


----------



## rdm_magic (Apr 24, 2014)

Figured I'd revive this one for people to update 

I've got
240mm Marko gyuto
270mm Marko suji
Cck cleaver
Jm jones 8 inch slicer
Dt itk
8.5 inch victorinox slicer
10 inch Sab nogent
Cheap beater parer
Tongs, steels, rulers, sharpies etc


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 24, 2014)

Del black Damascus paring 

Luke Snyder 205mm funyaki 

Marko Tsourkan 52100 gyuto 

Bloodroot blades 250mm gyuto 

Tojiro honesuki 

Tojiro itk bread knife


----------



## aser (Apr 27, 2014)

300mm kanemasa e series sujihiki
300mm yoshihiro hongasumi blue 2 yanagi
270mm yoshihiro stainless gyuto
240mm masamoto ks gyuto
180mm shimatani white 2 deba
165mm shimatani blue 2 nakiri
150mm ichimonji tkc petty
80mm dojo parer

could use a 210mm suji to tie it all together.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 28, 2014)

I carry a well tuned Colt 1911 in stainless.


----------



## BeerChef (Apr 29, 2014)

270 tojiro yanagiba white 2
210 hiromoto as gyuto
210 yamashin gyuto white 1
210 Fujiwara gyuto fkh
120 tojiro itk petty
12in messermiester chef
poultry shears
microplane
and a few forceps and other odds and ends.


----------



## ryanjams (Apr 7, 2016)

210mm Kochi stainless clad gyuto
165mm Murata Buho funayuki, sanded down to an oval handle - the lacquered handle did not agree with oily hands
135mm Gesshin Kagero petty
135mm Tadafusa wa-petty

I need a new nakiri, but the Kochi and Murata cut circles around my old Global which has become a home/camping knife, and are so much nicer on the stones. Don't have space for a 240 on line but will probably pick one up soon anyways. Got some beaters around home, 10in Wusthof pro, old 6in Victorinox utility, but not much call for those atm.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 7, 2016)

a lot of tojiro


----------



## F-Flash (Apr 7, 2016)

a lot of tojiro for me too...

Tojiro DP parer 90mm
Tojiro DP honesuki 150mm
Tojiro DP western deba 240mm
Tojiro DP gyuto 300mm
Itinomonn SS petty 150mm
Masamoto KS gyuto 240mm
Toyama gyuto 240mm

And lots and lots of other small stuff, in my equipment box.

Coming my way is Shigefusa kasumi gyuto 240mm.
Next ones on the list are, sugimoto #30 and Kurosaki R2 Bunka. 
Gonna see, if they fit my work kit needs, or are they gonna stay at home.


----------



## joshsy81 (Apr 7, 2016)

Gesshin Kagekiyo B1 gyuto 240mm

Kochi carbon clad suji 240mm

Kochi carbon clad nakiri 180mm

Moritaka AS petty 165mm

Moritaka AS Honesuki 150 mm

Anyru B2 hammered petty 90 mm

Kiridashi kogatana from JKI total length 181 mm (aka the shank)

Tojiro ITK bread 270mm


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Apr 7, 2016)

.45


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 7, 2016)

Delete


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 7, 2016)

I've got two kids....what the heck do you think I'm carrying.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 8, 2016)

Messermeister petite chef paring (fits in the pen part of my whites)
Wusthof classic 120 boner 
Tojiro dp 180 petty
Tojiro dp 240 western deba 
Tojiro dp 240 gyuto 
Victorinox fibrox 255 baker's
Yoshihiro 1141 270 ktip suji
JKI diamond 6k
Fish spat 
Microplane


----------



## Chef_ (Apr 8, 2016)

270 Gesshin Ginga stainless gyuto
210 Takagi Honyaki gyuto Aogami 2
210 Miyabi Kaizen ii gyuto
210 Katsura gyuto (workhorse,line knife)
10 inch Mercer chefs (first knife,beater,loaner)
12 inch Chicago bread knife
Zyliss paring knife
rubber spatula
microplane


----------



## Sharpchef (Apr 8, 2016)

I carry,

310mm Gyuto heavy duty Damascus (Xerxes Knives)
250mm Workhorse Gyuto(Selfmade, 1.2562 Steel), about Kato geometry
170mm Xerxes Petty (1.2442 Steel)
290mm old DICK Carbon Chefknive
100mm Herder parer
300mm DICK Breadknife
Microplane


for special fish days in Germany

300mm Doi Sakimaru Takohiki
330mm old Yanagi unknown maker
300mm old DICK Carbon Chefknife (former beater, but thinned)

for Home Use:

240mm Kato Gyuto
270mm Kato Workhorse Gyuto
Nakiri, Petty, Sabaki, Gyuto (2times one of selfmade Niobsteel, and the other one 1.2562 SanMai) Koraat Knives
290mm Gyutohiki selfmade Filesteel Honyaki
Some Tanaka, Yoshikane, Sakai Takayuki, Herder knives.
KAI Breadknive

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## preizzo (Apr 8, 2016)

This Friday I am carrying :
Kato workhorse 240 mm gyuto
Hiromoto 240 mm gyuto 
Hinoura 240 suji 
Kotetsu 180 mm bunka 
Wakui Nakiri and santoku 180 mm 
Tojiro bread knife 
Fujiwara 210 mm gyuto 
Takeda parring 
Blazen speluccino 
Yanagiba 210 unknown brand 
Honesuki 150 mm glastin 
Yo deba 165 misono dragon


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 8, 2016)

Preizzo must have had a full reservation book that night :0


----------



## preizzo (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes indeed &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm a home cook, so I don't carry knives around much, but here is what is on my Mag rack at home.
CCK 1303
Dexter 12" chef
Forgecraft 10" chef
Ichimonji 240mm Gyuto 
Shibata Kotetsu 210 Gyuto
Artisan 210 Gyuto 
Custom mini chef ~6.5" by Big Chis on BladeForums (handle by me)
Masakage Yuki 165 Bunka




And here is what I take with me when I travel for a weekend or more. Excessive yes, but these are all knives I got for practice, or just got upgraded over time. Nothing fancy if I only use it for a meal or two when I'm visiting family. Mostly cheap stuff, odds and ends that have no place in my daily needs.

Dexter Cleaver (carbon)
Chicago Cutlery knives 44S, 42S, 41S
Old Hickory Chef 8"
Old Hickory Slicer 8"
Tramontina Boning knife 5"
Pairing: Forgecraft and Case
5 Cutco Knives, old and new



And how do you like my Cereal Box blade covers? Crude, but free and functional! Also gotta have some tongs with me because they are very handy and many people don't have them when they need them.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 15, 2016)

Right now I am carrying 

270 Yu Kurousaki AS (syousin chiku) Suji 
270 Konosuke HD K-tip
240 Tanaka Ginsakano K&S edition
210 Intinomonn Suji (line knife)
170 Masakage Koishi Bunka
CCK 1303 
Hiromoto AS 150 petty
Delbert Ealy damascus pairing knife
some bits and bobs : spoons etc


----------



## thisisputt (Apr 15, 2016)

Tsukiji Masamoto 240 gyuto
Togiharu 165 deba
Misono UX10 150 petty
Le creuset silicone spat
Wusthof 8
Zwilling parer ('normal'/sheepfoot)
Measuring spoon
Ceramic peeler


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 15, 2016)

KitchenCommander said:


> I'm a home cook, so I don't carry knives around much, but here is what is on my Mag rack at home.
> CCK 1303
> Dexter 12" chef
> Forgecraft 10" chef
> ...



Kitchencommander I like your style!


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 19, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Kitchencommander I like your style!


Thank you very much. Currently working on re-handling the Artisan so it looks as nice as the others!


----------



## strumke (Apr 19, 2016)

KitchenCommander said:


> Thank you very much. Currently working on re-handling the Artisan so it looks as nice as the others!



Just curious, why carry around the cutco knives? It looks like you've got a nice selection of Japanese and some old carbons. Do you find them uniquely useful?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 19, 2016)

He said they are his travel knives either upgraded from or bought for practice.


----------



## strumke (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, I saw that, and I can see a place for the old carbons as decent cutters for a weekend trip, same for the Chicago stainless... I was wondering why lug around the cutco ones as they tend to not get much positive feedback (outside of the people duped to pay a few hundred $ by their traveling college salesman) when you have the rest available.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 19, 2016)

Probably because nothing holds an edge for more than one meals worth of prep -_-


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 19, 2016)

strumke said:


> Yeah, I saw that, and I can see a place for the old carbons as decent cutters for a weekend trip, same for the Chicago stainless... I was wondering why lug around the cutco ones as they tend to not get much positive feedback (outside of the people duped to pay a few hundred $ by their traveling college salesman) when you have the rest available.



That is a fair question. And here is my multi-part, long winded answer:

1. I do not travel with my nicer knives, I do not want them to be damaged during long trips in the trunk of the car. And when I am cooking at other people's house, I routinely have to loan knives, which I do not like to do with expensive cutlery. So I stock the kit with lower cost options that I modified or got for cheap.

2. Before I started buying nice kitchen knives, I did start with some overpriced Cutco. So I already had some from back in the day before I knew better, so I feel obligated to get some use out of them. The mini Santoku was from this time. I paid the price, now I am getting some of my money's worth.

3. I found some (the older models shown in the photo) second hand for very low cost. I found a set of 4 old Cutco's for $30 for the set, which started my Travel kit when I first started putting it together. Then the 9" Chef knife on the very right I got at a flea market for $15. I find that for that price Cutco's are a good value.

4. Cutco knives actually do cut well. They are nothing special, but since I already had some, and got the others for cheap, they make a good addition to fill up the slots in my travel kit. Eventually they will be replaced and probably gifted (already happened to a couple). They are overpriced new, but I have seen Chef knives on E-bay for under $30 used in good shape, and I feel they are worth that price. Handles are not very comfortable at all, but they have decent grinds and solid heat treat for the 440 steel. 

I find my $15 Cutco Chef knife cuts better than the $9 Chicago Cutlery Chef Knives before thinning. They hold an edge about the same (not very long). The other odd Cutcos are just there because I had them, and on the off chance that they may be useful. Honestly I only regularly use a couple of the Chef Knives and the pairing knives, but its fun to have them all there just in case.


----------



## preizzo (Apr 19, 2016)

Wakui Nakiri 180 mm, takeda gyuto 250 mm, blazen takamura petty 130 mm


----------



## GarrettJames (Apr 19, 2016)

240mm masamoto ks 
150 mm tanaka ironwood
240 mm masamoto sujihiki
7inch wusthof classic boner


----------



## JohnyChai (Apr 20, 2016)

2x Marko 240 Chefs
240 Misono Swedish Suji
300 Toyama Noborikoi Yanagi
210 Sukenari Deba
Victorinox Serrated parer


----------



## Rjgogue (Jun 16, 2016)

270mm Ironwood Nenox Gyuto
240mm Ironwood Nenox Gyuto
150mm Ironwood Nenox Petty
150mm G-Type Nenox Honesuki
210mm Masanobu Petty
240mm Masamoto VG Suji
210mm Sakai Takayuki Deba
270mm Suisin Tanryu Ao-ko Yanagi


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 16, 2016)

Today:
210mm Watanabe suji
240mm Munetoshi gyuto
270mm Shigefusa mioroshi

Tomorrow:
Cocktails. Hello vacation.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 16, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> Today:
> 210mm Watanabe suji
> 240mm Munetoshi gyuto
> 270mm Shigefusa mioroshi
> ...



**** yeah buddy!


----------



## skewed (Jun 16, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> Today:
> 210mm Watanabe suji
> 240mm Munetoshi gyuto
> 270mm Shigefusa mioroshi
> ...



Nice line up! Have a great vacation!

This weeks line up:

Itinomonn-
150 stainLess petty
210 stainLess gyuto
180 v2 nakiri
270 v2 gyuto with burnt chestnut/horn handle

Tojiro-
210 dp petty
bread knife

and a laser-
240 Ikazuchi gyuto

also a Idahone fine rod

Something about the Itinomonn line that really works well for me. Solid workhorse knives that aren't too expensive that I worry about them.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 16, 2016)

skewed said:


> Nice line up! Have a great vacation!
> 
> This weeks line up:
> 
> ...



I agree. They're still my go to for new cooks with a low budget looking to dip their toes in the real knife pool.


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2016)

My current batterie consists of a Carter 240 and Konosuke HD 270 gyutou, Misono Swedish 240 sujihiki, Kikuichi honesuke, Misono Swedish hankotsu, Mac curved boning, Konosuke Fujiyama 210 mioroshi, Tojiro bread knife, Mac ceramic honing rod, and some assorted tools.


----------



## panda (Jun 19, 2016)

plastic fork and quart container filled with scrambled eggs


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 19, 2016)

panda said:


> plastic fork and quart container filled with scrambled eggs



The man likes a challenge


----------



## panda (Jun 19, 2016)

i usually end up just guzzling the food anyway like you do with popcorn at movie theaters.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 19, 2016)

As a home cook i don't carry anything and I think that in England I'd get arrested if I did.
Scotsmen are allowed to carry knives in their socks though. :knife:


----------



## Vangelis (Jun 21, 2016)

Home cook also so, I don't carry anything on a daily basis... 

but when I visit my father, I will often take with me:

Hiromoto AS 24cm Guyto
Aritsugu Honesuki
(some times I may take 21cm yanagiba)
A leather strop

And next time I visit my mother I will carry a JNS300 and a Unknown 1000 synthetic to sharp her knives (and leave them there). 
No reason to carry any knives as I gave her two Fujiwara FKM as a gift 1 1/2 year ago. 

Camping: a victorinox suisse knife.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 21, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> As a home cook i don't carry anything and I think that in England I'd get arrested if I did.
> Scotsmen are allowed to carry knives in their socks though. :knife:



For giving people the old weedgie smile i suppose  

Currently:

Mac chefs 90mm parer
Tojiro dp 180mm petty
Kagayaki carbonext 240mm gyuto
Yoshihiro 1141 270mm suji 
Tojiro dp western deba 240mm

-_-


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> As a home cook i don't carry anything and I think that in England I'd get arrested if I did.
> Scotsmen are allowed to carry knives in their socks though. :knife:



It ain't called the Glasgow Smile for nothing!

At the moment:

Tesco Paring Knife :laugh:
Wüsthof Classic Sandwich Knife (16cm)
Wüsthof Classic IKON Carving Knife (24cm)
EURLAM Pro Cooks Knife
EURLAM Pro Boning Knife
Shibazi Chinese Chef's Knife
Wüsthof Classic Bread Knife


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 6, 2016)

PieMan said:


> It ain't called the Glasgow Smile for nothing!
> 
> At the moment:
> 
> Tesco Paring Knife :laugh:



:lolsign:


----------

